# looking for a tractor



## tractorguy101 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello,
I am new to the fourm and I am looking for a nice tractor that can handle a 3 acre lawn. If you know of a good tractor please let me know.


thanks


----------



## amanda11270 (Jul 12, 2010)

I was just in the same boat as you. I moved recently, I went from a 1/2 acre lawn to a 3 acre lawn. I mowed my new grass once with my 42" Troybilt tractor I bought from Lowes in 03, then decided I had to buy something bigger/faster. I went back to Lowes, I was ready to buy the biggest Husqvarna tractor there, 54 inch, but decided to wait. I accidentally drove past the Kubota dealer on the way home, stopped in and saw their compact farm tractors. These were some machines. Loaders, post hole diggers, and in my case snowblowers that can all run off the three point hitch. I was hooked, I searched and searched Craigslist for one in my price range. I bought an early 90's Bolens 15 HP Iseki Diesel, its a tractor let me tell ya. And it cuts my 3 acres fast. It only cuts about a foot bigger in the deck size, but the speed of it is much faster. The troybilt does like 6 MPH, the Bolens does like 8 MPH. Doesnt sound like much, but it is, and it doesnt bog at all in high grass. Now I use my Troybilt for trimming, and going under and around trees, the Bolens does all the brunt work. And the diesel gets amazing gas mileage compared to the Troybilt, I bet I get 1 tank in the Bolens, to 3 in the troybilt with the Briggs engine, even with the Troybilt now doing less work now. And they have the same size tanks. Im not necessarily pushing Bolens tractors, just the next step up from lawn tractors the compact farm tractors of any make. They are worth the couple extra bucks to buy one, believe me.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum tractor dude! So many options out there, like the big three....John Deere Kubota or new holland, or many of the off brands like montana kioti and so on. Best advice is to hit the dealers and try them out for confort. On a lawn that size, I would go with a zero turn if you have many obsticles. Otherwise, mower with at least a 50 inch deck should suffice. Are you just looking to mow?


----------



## tractorguy101 (Jul 17, 2010)

I am looking for a 70's to mid 80's tractor and maybe cosider a little bit newer. If you know of any body seling there bolens please let me know.

thanks


----------



## Jason4567 (Jul 16, 2010)

Run a want to buy ad on craigslist for a Bolens large frame with a 48" deck. Someone will probably pop up with a good one for a good price. I would offer you the 1250 I am picking up this weekend, but you are pretty far away.


----------

